# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  โมบายจิ๋ว QYT 2ย่าน มาใหม่ล่าสุด แรง25V. รุ่นKT8900 รับ:ส่งได้ทั้งย่านแดงย่านดำในเครื่องเดียวกัน ขาย

## vvv

ขายถูกสุดๆวิทยุสื่อสารMOBILE RADIOรุ่นKT8900 2ย่าน2ช่อง ความแรง25V.ใช้งานดีมากๆ
●ข่าวดี!ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้. สอบถามได้พ่อค้าใจดี.
●ติดมอเตอร์ไซร์,รถยนต์ได้
■ซื้อ3ตัวขึ้นไปเป็นราคาส่ง สามารถรับ-ส่งแดง:ดำได้หมด มาตรฐานของวิทยุสื่อสาร. ส่งไกลถึง15กม.ยิ่งเพิ่มเสายิ่งไกล ●สินค้าเป็นของใหม่ 100% เหลือแค่อย่างล่ะ 3 เครื่องสุดท้าย
《ขายถูกเพราะเฮียใหญ่เลิกกิจการลดสินค้าราคาทุน》
■■มีราคาส่งด้วยน่ะครับ■■
คุณภาพเสียงดีเยื่ยมเพาะสุดๆ ●ข่าวดี!เก็บเงินปลายทางได้. สามารถฟังได้ทั้ง
■ย่านดำ 136-175 MHz
■ย่านแดง 240-260 MHz 
■มีสัญญาณเตือน
■สามารถตั้งโทนได้!เพื่อไม่ให้มาใครรบกวนสัญญาณของเรา..
■สแกนได้ 
เล่นง่ายพกพาสะดวกเล็กกะทัดรัด แบตเตอรี่ขายถูก อะไหล่หาง่าย ใช้ดีมากๆ (แต่คนส่วนใหญ่ไม่รู้จักเลยไม่ใช้กันทั้งๆที่คุณภาพดีเยื่ยมมากๆ)
《ขอดูภาพเพิ่มได้ที่LINEนะ》 

■อีก1ทางเลือกสำหรับส่งด่วน ส่งแบบแมสเซนเจอร์(เฉพาะกทม.และปริมณฑณและจังหวัดนนทบุรี)
☆☆☆รับประกันครับ☆☆☆
ใช้ได้ทั้งภายในและทั้งภายนอกเช่น.
▪โรงงานอุตสาหกรรม
▪ในโรงแรม
▪ในสถานที่ก่อสร้างรึไซร์งาน
▪โรงภาพยนตร์ 
▪โกดังเก็บของ
▪การท่องเที่ยว
▪ออกทริปต่างๆ นักปั่นจักรยาน
▪ตำรวจ ทหาร หน่วยงานต่างๆ
▪รปภ. อาสาสมัคร ครอบครัว
■สามารถเช็คประวัติการซื้อขายได้ที่ไทมไลน์Lineนะจร้า

สนใจทักID LINE= 0945705507

●ข่าวดี!สามารถเก็บเงินปลายทางได้ จะได้สบายใจทั้ง2ฝ่าย

●นัดรับของที่กทม.mrtบางซื่อ,btsจตุจักร,สนามหลวง,ประชาชื่น,สะพานควาย,เตาปูน,วงสว่าง,พระราม7,พุทธมณฑลสาย3,สาย4,สาย5,กระทุ่มแบน,อ้อมน้อย,อ้อมใหญ่,ปากซอยวัดท่าไม้ รึส่งไปรษณีย์EMSได้ครับ. 

(สอบถามข้อมูลได้ แม่ค้าใจดี)
LINE ID = 0945705507(ID)
Tel.0945705507
.0886444610 ปลั๊กไฟ

----------

